# BMW Hub/Disc Surface Rust



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello all

A work colleague has just bought a 56 plate BMW 330D, and its lovely, anyway, where the discs are/ where the wheels bolt onto there is a load of surface rust, and he has given me £50 to 'tart it up'

I was considering taking the wheel off, give it a good clean, and ive been told vinegar is useful on rust....?

Or if not, should i smooth hammerite it?

Heres a pic:








Any help appreciated,
Joe


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Could it be adherent rust particles from the discs rather than the hub itself? It may just clean off then you can seal it.


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

wire brush and hammerite I'd have thought? That's what I intend to do with mine...


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Joe,

I had the same problem with my old E90. I wrote a piece on the E90 forum. It's copied below......

I used the following bits and pieces.

1 x 20mm wide paint brush - £5
1 x 5mm wide paint brush - £3
1 x Wire brush and some wire wool - £3

1 x Hammerite (smooth) Gold paint - £5.99
1 x Hammerite (smooth) Silver paint. - £5.99

Mix Silver and Gold paint in old jam jar. Approx 80% Silver and 20% Gold. Stir until thoroughly mixed together. Adjust quantities according to personal preference. I went for as close to OE look as possible. N.B The pad retainer is painted silver, as are the hubs. Only the caliper itself is painted in the Gold colour.

Calipers are painted in situ and therefore not removed. I didn't even bother masking the disk up etc. Thorougly wire brush and wire wool the caliper and remove excess corrosion with a flat-headed screw driver if required. Steel wool the hubs to remove rust.

Before painting. wash caliper with scrubbing brush, fairy liquid and hot water to degrease. Then allow to dry before painting caliper gold, pad retaining springs silver and hub silver.

Leave for 10 mins before re-mounting alloy. Naturally, you'll have cleaned the inside of the alloy and applied a layer of wax whilst waiting for the caliper to dry a little.  

You can always go over the top and completely clean and detail the arch as below....













































It takes about an hour per corner, so about half a day in total. The cost is that of the materials listed above and your time. Hope that helps your mate! 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good god thats incredible Matt  , very appreciated comment.
However, as its only £50, id like to keep to a budget?
If i can get away with cleaning as much of it off as possible and sealing it, would this work? He just wants a tidy job doing.

I dont particulary want to be there half a day either, i have my own car to wash.

Thanx
Joe


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi Joe,

The rust will come off with some fine wire wool soaked in a cleanse or wax. It'll then need a layer of something to protect it. It's been suggested that aggressive wheel cleaners are responsible for the rusty deposits and that a citrus based cleaner, or just plain water used regularly is the best bet. 

That might save you some time, but the finish on the caliper and hub is probably already too far gone for it to last. 

I've used the method described above on my E46 330d, M3, E90 330d and E60 535d with great results. 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

MattOz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> The rust will come off with some fine wire wool soaked in a *cleanse or wax*. It'll then need a layer of something to protect it. It's been suggested that aggressive wheel cleaners are responsible for the rusty deposits and that a citrus based cleaner, or just plain water used regularly is the best bet.
> 
> ...


What sort of stuff is decent and cheap to use buddy? Ive got plenty of fine wire wool too.

And for the protection... Just some sort of quality wax?
Thanx alot again :thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I'd suggest something like Meguiars Cleaner wax or paint cleaner or autoglym SRP. Nothing too aggressive or abrasive. Make sure the wire wool is well soaked in it, and be gentle with the pressure used etc. Then use Megs NXT or similar to finish off. It'll last a few weeks. Not sure about sealing it as I've never used a sealant on my paint/wheels. 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

You my friend, have been marvellous, thanks alot
Joe

ps, when you say megs paint cleaner, are you referring to step one in their 3 step process?
Joe


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> When you say megs paint cleaner, are you referring to step one in their 3 step process?
> Joe


I am indeed. As I said, nothing too aggressive. :thumb:

Cheers
Matt


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've been pm'd about this process and thought I'd give it a little bump. I've attached a couple of pics from when I painted my M3 calipers.























































Cheers
Matt


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hammerite is the way to go


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i always hammerite my calipers and hubs unless they are painted already


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks Matt. Going to have a go at mine over Bank hol.


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

Phil,
That gold colour looks really nice, Is that a hammerite colour!
I have a 320 bmw, and fancy doing mine, was it easy to do


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

The gold is a mix of Smoothrite Silver and Gold. About 80:20. I've just done my recently acquired 330d Sport calipers. The car is almost 4 years old and has done 76k miles. I detailed the whole of the arch and then set about the caliper as per my post on page 1. This time round I didn't paint the hub as it came up pretty well with Megs Wheel Brightner! 

Here are the pics.......

BEFORE:



























DURING:


















AFTER:



























Cheers
Matt


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

I also did the edge of my disks


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

I have this on the back of my Monaro, I'm also going to Hammerite it. Always done the job for me


----------

